# Verfügbarkeit des Corsairs AX650 NT



## y6nn1ck (12. Oktober 2012)

*Verfügbarkeit des Corsairs AX650 NT*

Hallo, 
ich habe irgentwie das Gefühl das das AX650 nicht mehr verfügbar ist, das NT wird doch noch produziert oder?
Gruß y6nn1ck


----------

